# Can you just "chill" in a hospital?



## patzyboi (May 22, 2013)

Can you? Just like hang out, and walk around?


----------



## STXmedic (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, I guess... I can go chill out at best buy if I want. Would rather just hang out at the station though... :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2013)

patzyboi said:


> Can you? Just like hang out, and walk around?


 

Sure... I guess. Just stay out of the resident lounge... because that place needs to be condemned as a bio hazard.


----------



## chaz90 (May 22, 2013)

I don't know why most people would want to do so. I guess it depends if someone you're working with is trying harder than usual to flirt with the nurses.


----------



## Achilles (May 22, 2013)

patzyboi said:


> Can you? Just like hang out, and walk around?




Why would you want to?


----------



## patzyboi (May 22, 2013)

Achilles said:


> No question is a dumb question, except that one and this next one ^_^
> 
> Why would you want to?



Never really been to a hospital, except the time I was born, and to visit family. Seems like you can learn a lot, but I don't they the staff would want you to learn on your work time


----------



## Achilles (May 22, 2013)

patzyboi said:


> Never really been to a hospital, except the time I was born, and to visit family. Seems like you can learn a lot, but I don't they the staff would want you to learn on your work time



Didn't you have to do clinicals in a hospital?


----------



## chaz90 (May 22, 2013)

This depends on your relationship with the hospital and your agency/hospital policies as well. On occasion, I've stayed longer at the hospital after dropping off a patient to help assist them with some of their patients on busy days. I've done this at my old hospital based service and at my new county based service as well.


----------



## Clipper1 (May 22, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> This depends on your relationship with the hospital and your agency/hospital policies as well. On occasion, I've stayed longer at the hospital after dropping off a patient to help assist them *with some of their patients *on busy days. I've done this at my old hospital based service and at my new county based service as well.



This could be a big violation of their patients' privacy policies if ever questioned about you hanging out.  If you are not an employee of the hospital or in a school or employment sponsored clinical, you do not have a reason to have access to any other patient information. This has been a problem when some EMTs or Paramedics hang out to get information about patients they heard about who were involved in some exciting trauma or could be a celebrity or a family member of a co-worker just so they had something to talk about back at the station.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 22, 2013)

To a point yes. When you are SSM with no stations it's nice to hang out at the hospital (one in my area that is awesome to hang out at). And most of the nursing staff are easy on the eyes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 22, 2013)

Our central post is a hospital. We can meander within one mile of our assigned post. We also have a "lounge" inside said hospital with a computer, microwave bathroom and pair of recliners. Most crews hang out at other street corner areas and watch the people of downtown rather than staring at the super staticy TV or beige colored walls. 

Otherwise we have 25 minute after marking out at the hospital to turn around and mark available. You can take longer but after 25 minutes you're technically available in the system unless you're holding the wall...then that starts another process entirely in motion.


----------



## VFlutter (May 22, 2013)

Call HR and schedule a day to shadow a RN/Medic/RT


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2013)

They took care of EMS in Washington. 

Swedish Cherry Hill in Seattle had a cozy little EMS room with a couple of recliners and snacky type stuff. Most of the time it was taken over by AMR guys. Always good for a PB&J and a Seirra Mist. 

Auburn also had a decent EMS room with lots of drinks and stuff. 

Harrison in Bremerton had the best EMS room of all time. Fresh salads and scones. A whole cooler full of drinkks and salads... just for EMS.

That's why I want to hang out at the hospital. Air conditioning and a cold pop.


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Air conditioning and a cold pop.













Robb said:


> staring at the super staticy TV or beige colored walls.



...but they say taupe is very soothing.


----------



## Ecgg (May 22, 2013)

patzyboi said:


> Can you? Just like hang out, and walk around?



Sup dawg! We heard you want to hang out? chest pain 10/10 I hear they serving chicken tonight, with my favorite nurse Clipper1


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2013)

Ecgg said:


> Sup dawg! We heard you want to hang out? chest pain 10/10 I hear they serving chicken tonight, with my favorite nurse Clipper1


----------



## Trashtruck (May 22, 2013)

Robb said:


> Most crews hang out at other street corner areas and watch the people of downtown



I hope the AC works!


----------

